# No turkey yesterday but...........



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Heard a few goobles on the neighboring property but could not get them to come on over to our setup. But did have some success on another front. 
It's all good !


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Steve, when is the "shroom" fry? Looks like you have enough for the whole neighborhood! We're you turkey hunting or mushroom hunting? Haha.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Have a quick question for you. What is the procedure you shroom hunters do after finding mushrooms? Heard you soak in salt water for 6-8 hrs to get bugs out? Somebody have the best way to fry up. (Recipe)


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

Nice find! 

Kenlow: I cut them in half and soak them overnight. I do put a little salt on them but not much...just a sprinkle. When I want to eat them I drain them good in a strainer and let them dry a little. I dust them with a mixture of flour, pepper, salt, paprika and garlic powder. *Just a very light coating...really just a dusting*!! Then fry them on medium heat in an iron skillet with olive oil and butter. The olive oil will take the heat longer and helps to prevent burning if you have some bigger mushrooms that take longer to cook. But I always throw in a few pads of butter for the flavor.

mmm mmm good!


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

I pretty much do the same as Birddog described, without the paprika or garlic. Made me hungry reading it! I think we'll try some today, can't wait.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

dipped in egg rolled in cracker crumbs and fried in butter. it gets know better then that!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Think I am goin mushroom huntin this week, you guys are makin me hungry for some shrooms!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

I know some other people who do egg and cracker crumbs and even corn meal. I like to go light on the breading so you don't over power the taste of the mushroom.

They are all pretty dog gone good though!!!!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Don't want specifics, but what part of the state did you find them in.......? I have a place in Perry and plan to look late this week......HT


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd say not too far from your property. You should find all you can carry this weekend! . It should be PEAK


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Sounds great. found a bunch last year in our creek bottoms not far from Logan....thanks for the info. HT


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2014)

Hardtop: I would say your area should be getting hot now through this week!

Go get them!


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome job! As I'm out in morning on my day off after the bird search I'll look for some!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Off to perry Co. this evening, going to stop at kroger in Logan and get flour, milk, & butter, whiskey can't wait till the first ones come out of the skillet.....I'll post up Saturday on results....HT


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------

